
The Damore lawsuit against Google is unlikely to work out well for anyone - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-01-12/silicon-valley-will-pay-the-price-for-its-lefty-leanings
======
mankash666
As a non-white minority in silicon valley, I can see the new direction being
adopted by companies to pacify the diversity mafia. Diversity (racial &
gender) for diversity sake, with merit being an afterthought is a slippery
slope.

Then there's the total disregard to thought diversity. If you're not a far
left advocate, your voice is systemically silenced, and you're almost made to
feel guilty of holding opinions that are common place in the rest of the
country. I'm sorry, but whatever you spin gender fluidity as, I do not want a
grown man going into the women's bathroom while my little girl wants to use
the facilities.

As with Damore, today's left won't stop till they destroy the lives of those
they disagree with. Google could have chosen to ignore this memo, but they
vengefully fired an innocent person at the behest of the vocal, loud left
leaning faction. Do not give this illegal, militant ideology of vengeance an
official platform within the company, just as you wouldn't let the KKK's
manifesto dictate corporate decision making!

Let's learn to disagree with dignity!

------
laurex
Interesting that McArdle sees Google as vulnerable because conservative small
businesses will choose to advertise elsewhere. Such as? Though I'm generally
in agreement that the situation she described was a fiasco, her read on the
consequences feels naive, to say the least.

